
Ask HN: What open-source tool can I use to organize my life/identity? - Memosyne
I&#x27;m looking for a self-hosted solution that can manage my personal identity by aggregating data from various sources. It would preferably track the shows I&#x27;ve watched, websites I&#x27;ve visited, my exercise routine, my books, my location, etc... Basically I&#x27;m seeking a secure and nonsocial Facebook.<p>I&#x27;m currently just using text files with a little automation, but I&#x27;ve realized that this method is both limiting and tedious. I&#x27;m hoping that I can find something better to organize my data before all my knowledge becomes fragmented.<p>If I don&#x27;t find anything that fully meets my criteria, I&#x27;ll probably just create a personalized dashboard or integrate my data with something like Grafana. Has anyone had any luck with this method? If so, are there any tips you&#x27;d like to share?
======
ocdtrekkie
I would find it unlikely that you'd find a single tool that could do all of
those things. If you are using something like Sandstorm.io or Cloudron.io, you
might find apps that can do various things that you need, bundled into one
hosting solution though.

Personally I tend to use a lot of EtherCalc spreadsheets on Sandstorm,
particularly for the "TV shows I've watched" category, since I can never
remember which episodes I've seen of each given show I try and watch. The
books I own are actually in a web app I wrote myself (and continue to hack on
some nine years later), and while I don't track my personal location, I do
track my car's in a little SQLite database.

